# ooth problem



## sk8erkho (Jan 11, 2007)

Cheers to all!!

Okay. Here's the scenerio, again. Back in September 2006 my nephew caught a Chinese female at our residence. :lol: She has since laid a total of approximately five ooth. The first three were the problem. He came home from school one day to find that one had hatched all over his room. He panicked and threw the lid with the remaining three ooths out in the trash. :evil: :shock: I come home from vacation two days later to learn of what happened. I run out grab the lid put it on a heat pad on low and wait. Two weeks later one hatches.  Great. Another two weeks the next one hatches with less than half the number of hatchlings. :?: Now i still have the last of that bunch plus two which she laid before she passed on earlier this week.  Now, tonight I follow the advice of a thread I found on possible determining the state of an ooth. Well I cut carefullly to expose what looks to me like an egg or pod or something which is whiteish- yellow. Is this what I'm looking for and is there still hope for this ooth. Remember, it's been since the beginning of September since it's been here with the temp changes and all.

How do I proceed from here and how do I ascertain the sucessful birth environment for the last remaining ooths? (2)

Also, is there a way to speed up the birthing process? I do know that nature has done all that needs be available for these little guys to come into the world but it would be nice to shave a bit off the waiting time! If not, that's fine too!!!

Thanks!

Khori


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok it is fertile and still good so make sure the inside is covered by the foam. Then hang it in a container (previous posts explain how to hang them). If you want to speed up hatching put them under a heat lamp remeber the more heat the faster the developement. (note don't make the egg to hot or it will cook the babies). Good luck and I hope my advice helps also please keep us updated!!


----------

